
Show HN: Get paid in GitHub stars for your open source work - siddharthkp
http://paywithastar.herokuapp.com
======
mbryant
Why does it need write access to all of my repositories, when I click on the
demo link?

~~~
z1mm32m4n
Dang, the curse of GitHub OAuth granularity strikes again!

> public_repo:

> Grants read/write access to code, commit statuses, collaborators, and
> deployment statuses for public repositories and organizations. Also required
> for starring public repositories.

Source:
[https://developer.github.com/v3/oauth/](https://developer.github.com/v3/oauth/)

~~~
siddharthkp
Yes :(

I tried to find a better way to do that, but public_repo is the least granular
permission that github provides.

~~~
rajasimon
get rid of write with (no scope)

------
david90
Nice idea, but the permission page makes it look like a facebook scam app.

~~~
siddharthkp
I get what you mean.

Will a page explaining exactly what's going to happen before asking
permissions help?

------
fiatjaf
Nice idea, but isn't it too much hassle?

